# Episiotomy a long time ago



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

anal ultrasound showed damage to my anal sphincter after episiotomy 25 yrs ago. Dr doing the test said this was very significant re my urgency problem. Now, having seen my GI consultant she said this is what she expected and did I want to bother with follow up biofeedback. I didn't think it was normal to expect them to cut the anal sphinter when doing this procedure but she said it was. I only underwent the test when she said there would be a surgical option if there was a problem. Am so fed up with tests which show a problem but no solution. Have had colonoscopy showing colitis, lactose test inconclusive but most likely positive, blood tests slightly abnormal but nothing ever offered than more loperamide. Now I'm booked for sigmoidoscoy this week and dreading it-had colonoscopy 20yrs ago and vowed never to go through similar again. Wish me luck-I will never do it again.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

OMG!!! I had a episiotomy almost 20 years ago and I suspected there could of been a link to ny IBS. I don't have rectal urgency, but I have had problems in the past with urinary urgency and now have problems with urinary leakage. I wonder if they missed up something when they did the episiotomy?


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I just did some research and found oout that and episiotomy can cause urinary incontinence. Also found out that it is the number unnecessary surgery performed primaryly for convience.


----------

